
How Remote Work Is Quietly Remaking Our Lives - seapunk
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/10/9/20885699/remote-work-from-anywhere-change-coworking-office-real-estate
======
remotecool
I've been working remotely for 10 years. 10 years ago, it was very difficult
to find remote work. Now, it's much easier.

For anyone that wants to start a business while working, it's great.

